# BRAND new freaked out owner--need advice asap



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

We recently bought an ownership in HGVC and are within our cancellation period for a couple more days.  I want to make sure that we made a good decision. 

Here are my main questions and concerns:

We purchased in Florida for the price/maintenance fee but we won't be staying there since we own DVC.  We will travel summer and (week before) Easter because the kids are HS and it's bad to take them away during school.  How difficult will it be to get a reservation on a holiday week (Easter) or summer season at a non-home resort?

I hear that if you don't own at MB, you're not going there.  Is this true?  

Do you all feel that HGVC has enough resorts in desirable locations (as opposed to Marriott, Starwood, etc.)?

How do I learn about using RCI, last call, etc. in the next couple of days?

My dh is freaked about having this (beyond) lifetime commitment.  How hard will it be to dump this if we want out in, say, 10 years?

Any other help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

GET OUT NOW! Rescind immediately!

Once that is done, you will find that you can buy for much less by buying used rather than "new." 

You can try ebay OR (the better option in my opinion) use one of the licensed real estate agents that have been highly recommended: Seth Nock and Judy Kozlowski. 

Glad you found TUG in time. Welcome!

elaine


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2012)

Based on your post, I would suggest canceling the contract right now.  You have a lot of research to do before you make that big of a purchase.  Please browse the Marketplace on this site  as well as Ebay so that you can see what others are paying for similar ownerships.  

Timeshares are very difficult to get rid of.  If you cancel your purchase and do your research, you can make sure that you get exactly what it is that you need and for a lot less money than from buying it from the developer.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> GET OUT NOW! Rescind immediately!
> 
> Once that is done, you will find that you can buy for much less by buying used rather than "new."
> 
> ...



If we get out, we're not getting back in.  And that will be the end it.  This may happen.  Just curious:  with resale, do you get the exact same product?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Rescind while you still can! No timeshare or brand is any type of deal when purchased at developer pricing! You may or may not find Hilton to be a good fit, and value if purchased resale NOT retail, but you need to get out of a bad purchase, take your time to study ehat will be the best option & value to you. No matter what you eventually decide this purchase isn't a good one.  Rescind now while it still costs you nothing. Listen to that little voice that made you post. You know deep down this is a mistake to keep.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 9, 2012)

Answers are within the quote.



sunnyday said:


> We recently bought an ownership in HGVC and are within our cancellation period for a couple more days.  I want to make sure that we made a good decision.
> 
> Here are my main questions and concerns:
> 
> ...


----------



## linsj (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Just curious:  with resale, do you get the exact same product?



Yes. Hilton is probably the most owner friendly timeshare company. The only thing you can't get is elite status with a few perks that most of us say is not worth the price of buying from the developer.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 9, 2012)

I find it interesting that something that was so appealing if you paid dearly for it would not be worth anything at all if you could not pay as much?  

Is it the lifetime commitment that concerns you? 

I have happily owned my purchased from the developer timeshare since 1994. And I am happy. Happy that I bought it. Happy that I use it.

Even retail, I am happy. I would be HAPPIER if I had paid less. 

Given the choice between happy and happier, I would choose happier every time.

elaine


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

linsj said:


> Yes. Hilton is probably the most owner friendly timeshare company. The only thing you can't get is elite status with a few perks that most of us say is not worth the price of buying from the developer.



If you buy direct are you considered "elite"?  What perks does that get you that resale does not?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> If you buy direct are you considered "elite"?  What perks does that get you that resale does not?



A few discounts and maybe a priority reservation window. No way are the limited perks worth the excessive cost of retail (ot would be even MORE in cost and annual fees than the deal you should rescind now- makes no sense to even consider).


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I find it interesting that something that was so appealing if you paid dearly for it would not be worth anything at all if you could not pay as much?
> 
> Is it the lifetime commitment that concerns you?
> 
> ...



Happy is good.  Saving thousands of dollars is great.  I found a TS reseller on ebay and I sent her an email asking what resale would cost for what I just purchased.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for answering my questions, ITRADE HILTON.  When does the reservation window open up for me at my home and at my non-home resort?  How about RCI?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> If you buy direct are you considered "elite"?  What perks does that get you that resale does not?



I believe this is the most recent member guide http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19

I believe the elite info is between pages 146-151


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 9, 2012)

*Even When You Buy "New," What You Get Is Used-Used-Used.*




glypnirsgirl said:


> Once that is done, you will find that you can buy for much less by buying used rather than "new."


There is no such thing as a new timeshare. 

No matter how high the price, by the time that the owner shows up & checks in, other people will already have been staying in that very same unit previously -- i.e., no way it's truly new.  

It's used -- _used-used-used_ -- any way you shake it. 

Thus it makes no sense whatever to pay new full-freight retail timeshare prices for timeshares that are flat-out not new.  

Not only that, nothing that the timeshare companies sell at full freight is worth the money -- and that goes for HGVC along with all the rest. 

Get out of it while you can.  Then, if you must own a timeshare, buy 1 resale or get 1 _el freebo_ from 1 of the many owners eager to get rid of theirs.  

That will save you thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing as full-freight, or the equivalent, or something even better. 

_Rescinda-sinda-sinda._  (Note the reverberating echo.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I believe this is the most recent member guide http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/Book_Reader.cfm?BookId=19
> 
> I believe the elite info is between pages 146-151



Oh, look, that's the book I just lugged home with me.  Thanks for the page numbers.  I guess I should get a-readin'.

So I feel that nearly everyone here is happy with ownership.  We love to travel and have a family of 6 so the large accommodations are really a necessity for us.  I purchased 4800 points bi-annually so I only have a 1 BR every 2 years.  So I guess I only get to reserve a 2 BR every 3 or so years until the kids get older and don't travel with us.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Oh, look, that's the book I just lugged home with me.  Thanks for the page numbers.  I guess I should get a-readin'.
> 
> So I feel that nearly everyone here is happy with ownership.  We love to travel and have a family of 6 so the large accommodations are really a necessity for us.  I purchased 4800 points bi-annually so I only have a 1 BR every 2 years.  So I guess I only get to reserve a 2 BR every 3 or so years until the kids get older and don't travel with us.



I'd rescend if i were you, 4,800 points every other year isn't going to be enough for a family of 6...I just travel with me and my daughter and need a 2br...i can't imagine traveling with 3 kids how much space you might need!


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I'd rescend if i were you, 4,800 points every other year isn't going to be enough for a family of 6...I just travel with me and my daughter and need a 2br...i can't imagine traveling with 3 kids how much space you might need!



We don't want a "BIG" vacation every year anyway.  We have family all over the country, a DVC membership and business travel so we have lots of travel to fill the "off" years.  btw-four kids, including 3 teen boys.


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 9, 2012)

1. Stop being freaked out
2. Call to rescind
3. Since you already have DVC and you know the value of TSing, don't dismiss future opportunities due to one bad experience
4. Check TUG, ebay, and real estate sales for price histories
5. Buy at 50-75% off developer prices by buying resale


----------



## siesta (Apr 9, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> 2. Call to rescind



Definitely DONT call to rescind. Rescind in writing, sent overnight certified mail with return receipt requested, and if you have the rescission instructions follow them exactly.

Then research, and buy resale and enjoy your vacations!

By the way you can by your hgvc timeshare through a licensed realtor like Seth or Judy, many tuggers recommend them.

Vip/elite benefits are marketting tools to encourage developer sales. With the thousands you save resale, you could spend that cash to enhance your vacation if desired and get alot more value.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rescinding Via Telephone Might Not Work.*




whatsburning said:


> Call to rescind


According to TUG people who've actually rescinded full-freight timeshare purchases, rescission typically has to be done in a specific way that's spelled out in the fine print of documents handed over during the original transaction.  Usually, the requirement is sending notice of rescission in writing, via USPS, to a particular address.  

Doing it some other way may or may not count. 

If the rescission doesn't count (because it wasn't done the way the documents require), then the full-freight sale is not undone & the person with buyer regret is stuck with the overpriced timeshare, causing even greater regret. 

Rescind _now_ & rescind the right way. 

Get out of it while you can. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## artringwald (Apr 9, 2012)

Just another vote to rescind now, do it in writing, and read carefully to find out exactly how to do it. We bought our first week from the developer in 2004, and don't regret it, but that was when the resales were relatively expensive. Now they're so cheap, it makes no sense at all to buy from the developer, no matter what they tell you. We bought our second week last month through RedWeek.com and can't wait to use it.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 9, 2012)

siesta said:


> Definitely DONT call to rescind. Rescind in writing, sent overnight certified mail with return receipt requested, and if you have the rescission instructions follow them exactly.


I agree with Siesta, but no need to send overnight (does USPS even offer overnight?).  As long as it is sent certified USPS, that is proof of when you sent it -- that is the date that is important.  It does not matter when they receive it when it comes to determining if you are within your rescission period.

Don't email, fax or fedex.  Those methods do not provide a legal basis of when you rescinded. 

After that is taken care of, hang around here, talk to some resale brokers (Seth N. and Judy K. are well respected here), and TAKE YOUR TIME to decide what product (if any) would be a good match for your needs.  Then there will be no more "freaking out".  

Kurt


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, regardless of the price I paid and rescinding set aside for now:

1.  Are you happy that you have HGVC?

2.  Do you get the resorts and dates you want?

3.  How far in advance have you had to book to get your choice?

4.  Do you think the collection is adequate and RCI is easy to use?

TY!!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> 1. Stop being freaked out
> *2. Call to rescind*



*Call to rescind...* That is bad advice. You CANNOT "call" to rescind.
You must do in _writing_ in the manner specified in your contract.
Follow the method in the contract to the letter, even if you think there's a better way.

HGVC is an extremely flexible system. Hence the big-book. But know this:
It's consumer friendly, as long as you understand the basics...

Club Reservations for 3 or more days at affiliated resorts, starting 9 mos out.
Open Season (cash discount) reservations for 2 or more days, starting 30 days out.
As in any system, this is a license to hunt, not guaranteed availability.

RCI -- Search both weeks (up to two years out) and points (up to 10 months out).
Confirm reservations without depositing anything. HGVC simply deducts the points.

You need to buy direct and a minimum of 14K points for elite status.
_-- which gets you a few meager discounts and a special room key._

A knock against the system has been its concentration of resorts in Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii. However, it has been expanded with affiliations with Grand Pacific, Club Intrawest, and buying or converting resorts in places such as Myrtle Beach & San Diego.

Resale is definitely the way to go.
Resale buyers get eggsactly the same perks _-- except for elite status._


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Oh, look, that's the book I just lugged home with me.  Thanks for the page numbers.  I guess I should get a-readin'.
> 
> So I feel that nearly everyone here is happy with ownership.  We love to travel and have a family of 6 so the large accommodations are really a necessity for us.  I purchased 4800 points bi-annually so I only have a 1 BR every 2 years.  So I guess I only get to reserve a 2 BR every 3 or so years until the kids get older and don't travel with us.



This sounds like you might be trying to convince yourself (& your husband) that this IS a purchase worth keeping. Go back & reread all the replies - it is not just to rescind and be done necessarily forever but to step back, figure out what you'll use/want, then get a reasonable price to obtain it. Doing it before you are aware of the way the program works (as in 4,800 every other year points being nearly worthless - you need more & likely every year to have enough to travel comfortably & when you'd like in the system. The cost for that will be likely be LESS- maybe far less - then what you are currently committed to) and what it can be obtained for in a best price/value situation you are setting yourself up for a big decision you'll regret. 

We really are trying to help - I hope you take advantage of the great advice you've been given to rescind now. That offer will always be there (regardless of what they may have said) but the right to rescind is gone after the number of days in your contract & you're on the hook forever. Don't waste your chance to get out unscathed.


----------



## Remy (Apr 9, 2012)

Elite status isn't something you need to worry about. 4,800 points EOY isn't even close to qualifying anyway. Elite starts with some really weak benefits (based on the price paid) at 14,000 points.

Rescind is never bad advice. If by some miracle after researching HGVC you decide you really want to pay more, the "deal" will still be there.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> OK, regardless of the price I paid and rescinding set aside for now:
> 
> 1.  Are you happy that you have HGVC?
> 
> ...



1. I have purchased through both developer and resale. I am happy.  90% of all sales are made through the developer, regardless of what is stated here. Only when you reach TUG Nirvana and understand the ins and outs of resale, will you find ultimate happiness. 

2. Generally, yes. However, it depends on where you want to go and when. Christmas/New Year can be tough in Hawaii and Orlando. Springbreak can be tough too. Yet, if you plan ahead and use your 9 month window...you can usually get what you want...most of the time.

3. Again, it depends on when and where you want to go. You ought to know this as a DVC owner.  HGVC 9 month windows will get you into most places, Oahu can be tricky, if it's not 12 months. 

4. That is the downside of HGVC.  The collection is upscale but concentrated in Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii. The affiliates help.  RCI extends possibilities. I find their site a bit cumbersome and not everything is listed. It's also a big flea market, IMO. There are a lot of good places, but a lot of dives too.  You can also join SFX which works a bit differently, but has wonderful properties.

In any case, as others have stated...don't freak out!  While you did spend more buying through the developer, it is HGVC, and you will get good quality if you wind up not rescinding. (Next time, check with Seth or Judy.) I like (not the best use of points) to trade some HGVC points to Hilton Honors. 

TUGers often get caught up too much in their own happiness and forget that most of us initially purchased through the developer. Just learn the point system and tailor what you need for your family. You seem to be on the right path anyway...


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Aquaman 55 for the info that I'm looking for.  I get the message about resale but don't need to be beat up on.  I do understand the passion everyone feels and appreciate it.  

Yep, I know all about seasonal travel and avoid places like Disney over the holidays.  We want to enjoy ourselves and not fight masses of people.  However, Myrtle Beach during the summer sounds appealing but we are not in the habit of making vacation plans a year out as it seems to require.  Yikes, I'll have to get used to that.

BTW-Parc Soleil is the home resort on our contract; how do you like it?

Still undecided.


----------



## Remy (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Still undecided.



Seriously? 

This has got to be some sort of joke. You have the choice between buying the exact same item for say $15,000 or $4,500 and you choose paying $15,000? That's simply not a rational decision. If this is truly how you spend your money let me PM you my address an you can cut me a check for all this sage advice you're ignoring.

Parc Soleil is abundant in resale.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Apr 9, 2012)

Remy said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This has got to be some sort of joke. You have the choice between buying the exact same item for say $15,000 or $4,500 and you choose paying $15,000? That's simply not a rational decision. If this is truly how you spend your money let me PM you my address an you can cut me a check for all this sage advice you're ignoring.
> 
> Parc Soleil is abundant in resale.



Here's the exact same thing(i believe)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4800-HGVC-P...=Timeshares&hash=item4602925968#ht_3987wt_700


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

People, please.  I never said I was keeping the retail contract.  I'm asking how you like your HGVC.  That's all.


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Here's the exact same thing(i believe)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4800-HGVC-P...=Timeshares&hash=item4602925968#ht_3987wt_700



I was just about to post that, too.

OP - if you paid cash in full and you won't miss the initial payout, buying direct has instant gratification.  There is a level of peace of mind that goes with not having to wait 2 months for a sale to close.

If nobody bought retail, the rest of us wouldn't be able to buy resale so easily.  If you are looking at your package and don't think you will be able to book something in the next 60 days or so, seriously consider giving your husband a break and return what you bought and buy resale instead.  It will take a couple months for the deal to close, but at least you will know what you buying and how you are going to use it before you commit to lifetime of increasing annual dues.  

I bought my DVC direct, which I have never regretted.  At the time, direct and resale prices were only a few dollars off.  Everything else I have purchased on the resale market.  Not having the huge initial payout helps me rationalize the multiple MFs, but maybe I am just a nutter.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Still undecided.



If you are undecided because you think someday you may get to Elite status (14,000 points MINIMUM), Just be aware that it will cost you at least $40,000 more cash to the developer for those extra 9,200+ points.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> People, please.  I never said I was keeping the retail contract.  I'm asking how you like your HGVC.  That's all.


I think the previous poster was thinking your "still undecided" comment was referring to deciding whether or not to recind.

As to HGVC, it is a great system, but here is a suggestion that might get you a better response on this board:  Instead of just extending this thread and changing the topic to how people like HGVC, I would suggest that you first look through a sampling of the history of posts here in this forum, as most of your questions have already been answered several times over.  Then if you have more specific questions, start up a new thread.

I think you will find people's responses much more helpful and friendly if you take that approach.

Cheers!  Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2012)

> Parc Soleil is the home resort on our contract; how do you like it?



Parc Soleil is a new resort and MF's are fairly reasonable. Its well located between Universal and Downtown Disney, on the West side of I-4.  It has the customary Hilton quality.  With 3 HGVC resorts in Orlando, you won't have any problem with availability, even close to the 30-day Open Season period... except perhaps on holiday weekends.

However, it sits smack-dab in the middle of cleared acreage that was intended to be a major development called "Midtowne," which shows no sign of life besides Parc Soleil. It sort'a out there, all by its lonesome self.  OTOH, you are also away from the rat-race of I-Drive.

Many HGVC'ers never darken the door of their "home resort," except maybe as a curiosity.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> People, please.  I never said I was keeping the retail contract.  I'm asking how you like your HGVC.  That's all.



In case you may have missed it, here is a thread that asked/answered your exact question

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168255


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Here's the exact same thing(i believe)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4800-HGVC-P...=Timeshares&hash=item4602925968#ht_3987wt_700



WOW!!!  

Thanks for posting that.  We've decided to immediately cancel our contract.  

I'm going to consider this a learning experience and let go of the whole idea.  Thanks for all the input and good information.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 9, 2012)

Remy said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This has got to be some sort of joke. You have the choice between buying the exact same item for say $15,000 or $4,500 and you choose paying $15,000? That's simply not a rational decision. If this is truly how you spend your money let me PM you my address an you can cut me a check for all this sage advice you're ignoring.
> 
> Parc Soleil is abundant in resale.



There are people who know about resale and still willfully purchase from the developer.  And there are people who [say they] do not regret buying from the developer in retrospect. I have stopped trying to reason with such individuals, because they have a special kind of logic that I obviously cannot properly appreciate.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 9, 2012)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




Beefnot said:


> There are people who know about resale and still willfully purchase from the developer.  And there are people who [say they] do not regret buying from the developer in retrospect. I have stopped trying to reason with such individuals, because they have a special kind of logic that I obviously cannot properly appreciate.


You are correct, sir. 

I can't figure it out, either. 

Likewise, I can't fathom tipping toll booth attendants & TSA agents. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RX8 (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> let go of the whole idea.



Just curious - the whole idea being the developer purchase or HGVC altogether (resale included)?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Parc Soleil is a new resort and MF's are fairly reasonable. Its well located between Universal and Downtown Disney, on the West side of I-4.  It has the customary Hilton quality.  With 3 HGVC resorts in Orlando, you won't have any problem with availability, even close to the 30-day Open Season period... except perhaps on holiday weekends.
> 
> However, it sits smack-dab in the middle of cleared acreage that was intended to be a major development called "Midtowne," which shows no sign of life besides Parc Soleil. It sort'a out there, all by its lonesome self.  OTOH, you are also away from the rat-race of I-Drive.
> 
> Many HGVC'ers never darken the door of their "home resort," except maybe as a curiosity.



That is a big problem. Being isolated on a virtual island & needing to drive to virtually anything/everything really makes this a rather undesirable location.  IF they ever build all around it - they MAY but there are areas in Orando that have never followed up on promised developments and this has the look of staying unused for many years to come -then it may come into it's own as it is a nice resort.  But not one we'd want to stay at now as it stands especially with some of the best locations literally a mile away is fully developed areas that offer great accommodations and a vibrant shopping/dining/entertainment area within walking distance.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

The whole "shebang" for now.  I need some cool down time.  

After what I've learned today, I will not buy directly from any developer and would only consider resale.  

I'll take the time to go over these boards more and learn as much as possible.  Maybe in a few months, I'll revisit the possibility.  

Thanks to all for the education.  Oh, and saving me 10 grand.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 9, 2012)

RX8 said:


> Just curious - the whole idea being the developer purchase or HGVC altogether (resale included)?



Sound like thr whole idea of HGVC ownership being tossed. Again, makes zero sense. If you liked it enough to think of buying at an inflated price for too few points why wouldn't you consider the proper amount of points for 1/4 of the cost?  I don't understand the thinking.  

At least they are cancelling the retail buy so the biggest potential loss is avoided. If they decide later to buy at resale it will be a 100% win.


----------



## presley (Apr 9, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> The whole "shebang" for now.  I need some cool down time.
> 
> After what I've learned today, I will not buy directly from any developer and would only consider resale.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your decision!  When you take the time to find out what will work best for your family, you will find a great TS that will fit your needs instead of you trying to fit in it.  

There's a nice thread somewhere on here that DeniseM has a list of questions to think about which helps people figure out what are the best choices for timesharing based on your own needs/wants.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 9, 2012)

presley said:


> Congrats on your decision!  When you take the time to find out what will work best for your family, you will find a great TS that will fit your needs instead of you trying to fit in it.
> 
> There's a nice thread somewhere on here that DeniseM has a list of questions to think about which helps people figure out what are the best choices for timesharing based on your own needs/wants.



Thank you.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> The whole "shebang" for now.  I need some cool down time.
> 
> After what I've learned today, I will not buy directly from any developer and would only consider resale.
> 
> ...



I think that is an excellent decision.  There is no need to rush, the deals will be there when and if you decide that a timeshare, and HGVC in particular, is right for you.  I've been "studying" for 11 months now and have come close to purchasing (had an offer in) but as of now I do not own a timeshare.  Even though I have done a lot of research there is still a lot I don't know.


----------



## Ianneyan (Apr 10, 2012)

*Rescind!*

I just rescinded last week via fax.  Credit card was credited within one business day.    I will be buying resale in the next few week for sure!


----------



## whatsburning (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting that.  We've decided to immediately cancel our contract.



But don't call to cancel... do it in writing... so I've been reminded by all 500,000 users on TUG.  I feel like I was still 10 years old and being scolded by my father again, and again, and again, and again... just correct me and be done with it.   

By the way, Sunnyday, rescind in writing, in case nobody has told you yet.


----------



## siesta (Apr 10, 2012)

whatsburning said:


> But don't call to cancel... do it in writing... so I've been reminded by all 500,000 users on TUG.  I feel like I was still 10 years old and being scolded by my father again, and again, and again, and again... just correct me and be done with it.
> 
> By the way, Sunnyday, rescind in writing, in case nobody has told you yet.


 you gave bad advice, and many tuggers wanted to drill it in the OPs, yours, and any other readers head that the method suggested was not correct. We would rather repeat post a bazilion times then someone see your post and think its correct, call to rescind, and find out they got screwed because of bad info.

If you read this thread and see the OPs attitude about the advice she/he was being given from the start, you can see that it took the OP to be barraged by the same rescind message by numerous tuggers until they appeared to "get it".

Unfortnately when people are presented with information they dont necessarily want to hear or are ready to hear, the typical two psychological reactions are justification or denial. In that regard it is helpful to see the same message/advice posted many times by many different people to finally accept it. I see this on many "i just bought, did I get a good deal?" posts.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good morning.

I will fax the form to rescind.  

And I will FedEx to Hawaii.  Hawaii will take up to 3 days which puts me 1 day late but I hope the fax and/or the date of the FedEx envelope will cover me.

Hope they don't scrXX me.


----------



## Aquaman55 (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> I get the message about resale but don't need to be beat up on.  I do understand the passion everyone feels and appreciate it.



*I hope all our Tug friends understand that people become HGVC owners in different ways and for lots of different reasons. Buying from the developer and buying retail are part of the same system. There is no a reason why a Tug member, especially a newbie, should feel "beat up."  I hope a few of the more passionate members will take note. *


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 10, 2012)

*Hope In 1 Hand . . .*




sunnyday said:


> I hope the fax and/or the date of the FedEx envelope will cover me.


No FexEx.  

No Fax.  

Go USPS.  

The official postmark date will cover you. 

Follow the specific rescission instructions hidden in among the fine print in the documents hand over during the original purchase transaction. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"
> Follow the specific rescission instructions hidden in among the fine print in the documents hand over during the original purchase transaction.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​[/FONT]



I did.  

The form says to "deliver to" and gives an address AND a fax number.  I will fax and FedEx.  I'm not concerned about the cost of FedEx as compared to what I have to lose.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> The whole "shebang" for now.  I need some cool down time.
> 
> After what I've learned today, I will not buy directly from any developer and would only consider resale.
> 
> ...




We attended an HGVC sales presentation while vacationing in Hawaii (toured KINGS LAND on the Big Island) and loved it; purchased on the spot (an every-other-year 3500 points).  Came home, saw this board, and rescinded just in the nick of time!  Did some research and stayed with HGVC and purchased resale - this time an annual 5000 points at the Flamingo.  My only regret is that we now wish we had sprung for 7000 points!

You'll learn so much from the folks on this board.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

icul8rg8r said:


> We attended an HGVC sales presentation while vacationing in Hawaii (toured KINGS LAND on the Big Island) and loved it; purchased on the spot (an every-other-year 3500 points).  Came home, saw this board, and rescinded just in the nick of time!  Did some research and stayed with HGVC and purchased resale - this time an annual 5000 points at the Flamingo.  My only regret is that we now wish we had sprung for 7000 points!
> 
> You'll learn so much from the folks on this board.  Good luck with your decision!



Did you fax your form to rescind?

Our situations are nearly identical.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 10, 2012)

siesta said:


> If you read this thread and see the OPs attitude about the advice she/he was being given from the start, you can see that it took the OP to be barraged by the same rescind message by numerous tuggers until they appeared to "get it".



i hear you and do not disagree with the emphatic advice per se. I do find it interesting that so many will circle the wagons and ferociously beat the anti-retail drum to persuade someone to rescind their developer purchase.  In most other walks of life--romance, family issues, etc.--many people find it highly inappropriate to judge or be judged for the decisions one makes.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I will fax the form to rescind.
> 
> ...



*NO!* As stated several times before ---- SEND IT thru the Unitied Stated POST OFFICE (USPS) as a CERTIFIED LETTER and a 2nd copy, via REGULAR MAIL, to the ADDRESS. *It is recognized by the COURTS that a CERTIFIED LETTER is legal notice AS OF THE DATE IT WAS MAILED - not received.* You will have a STAMPED RECEIPT from the post office, that you sent it.

If you have trouble with understanding HOW to fill out the GREEN form - the employees of the POSTAL SERVICE will advise YOU. You will need to put the 16 digit number inside the letter - so do NOT SEAL the envelope before YOU go to the POST OFFICE.

A FAX is NOT legal notice with proof YOU sent it or it was received. I am sure you know where a post office is and their hours; those can also be found via a Google search on the internet.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> i hear you and do not disagree with the emphatic advice per se. I do find it interesting that so many will circle the wagons and ferociously beat the anti-retail drum to persuade someone to rescind their developer purchase.  In most other walks of life--romance, family issues, etc.--many people find it highly inappropriate to judge or be judged for the decisions one makes.



This is anonymous.  If I was discussing my family, romance, politics or religion, I'm sure there would be lots of opinions and drum-beating. 

And just so you all know, it did take me *seeing* the ebay product in front of my face to know, not just that I was going to be overpaying, but that buying resale was easier than I had thought.  It is, isn't it?

p.s.  My dh just faxed it and called me and said, "You know, you can keep this if you want it".  haha.  Told him there was a good chance I'd want it but for the resale price, not the full price.


----------



## Tia (Apr 10, 2012)

As has been pointed out make sure you rescind in the exact manner the paperwork tells you to, or you will still own a ts.

Yes it did take showing you an Ebay auction to get you to change your mind. It sure didn't take that much to convince that it was a good buy however. Must be something about human psychology. 




sunnyday said:


> This is anonymous.  If I was discussing my family, romance, politics or religion, I'm sure there would be lots of opinions and drum-beating.
> 
> And just so you all know, it did take me *seeing* the ebay product in front of my face to know, not just that I was going to be overpaying, but that buying resale was easier than I had thought.  It is, isn't it?
> 
> p.s.  My dh just faxed it and called me and said, "You know, you can keep this if you want it".  haha.  Told him there was a good chance I'd want it but for the resale price, not the full price.


----------



## siesta (Apr 10, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> In most other walks of life--romance, family issues, etc.--many people find it highly inappropriate to judge or be judged for the decisions one makes.


 I think your off base. The OP is someone that posted and welcomed advice and recommendations from a community of owners, this isnt an "inappropriate" interjection into someone else's personal matters.

And in "other walks of life--romance, family issues, etc.--" it is appropriate if the person is seeking advice as well, whether face to face or through a social medium.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> This is anonymous.  If I was discussing my family, romance, politics or religion, I'm sure there would be lots of opinions and drum-beating.
> 
> And just so you all know, it did take me *seeing* the ebay product in front of my face to know, not just that I was going to be overpaying, but that buying resale was easier than I had thought.  It is, isn't it?
> 
> p.s.  My dh just faxed it and called me and said, "You know, you can keep this if you want it".  haha.  Told him there was a good chance I'd want it but for the resale price, not the full price.



I hope you don't (didn't) feel beat up by the strong posts made.  It is only because we see people come here with inquiries such as yours, we see the complete waste of money (and potential deep regret when the truth of the real market value becomes clear) paying retail represents and we really try to convince the (then) un or misinformed buyer that in fact resale IS the same product for use (perhaps minus some virtually worthless sales add ons that often aren't guaranteed despite the high price paid to obtain them) at what seems to be an unbelievable savings yet it is fact!  

Whatever it took to convince you the posters here are happy to know you aren't throwing away your money for the sales weasels to squander.  It really is no financial difference to us just a satisfaction of knowing a fellow potential timeshare owner got a good deal rathe than being taken for far too much.  That is our payment. 

I'm so happy you saw the light & now sit back & see if a resale will work for you after all the facts are clear.  You did good.


----------



## presley (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> And just so you all know, it did take me *seeing* the ebay product in front of my face to know, not just that I was going to be overpaying, but that buying resale was easier than I had thought.  It is, isn't it?



It can be very easy, but it will always take longer to close than a developer purchase.  It takes an average of 2 months to close on resales.

If you decide to purchase resale, you can buy from a broker that specializes in the type of contract that you have decided to purchase (HGVC or Marriott or whatever).  That makes for a very clean and secure transaction.  They will be invested in educating you about the product while you window shop.  You can bargain hunt on places like Ebay and normally get a better price than a resale agent, but there is a bit of a gamble there.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 10, 2012)

FREAK OUT!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 10, 2012)

*Freak Out !*




rjp123 said:


> FREAK OUT!


Click here for _Freak Out !_

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 10, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for _Freak Out !_
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



You read my mind!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 10, 2012)

*I Hold In My Hand The Last Envelope.*




rjp123 said:


> You read my mind!


Just 1 of my underappreciated talents. 

(My other underappreciated talents are loading the dishwasher & fixing defunct Sears & Whirlpool dryers & sticking the little slivers of leftover soap onto the brand-new bars of soap.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> This is anonymous.  If I was discussing my family, romance, politics or religion, I'm sure there would be lots of opinions and drum-beating.
> 
> And just so you all know, it did take me *seeing* the ebay product in front of my face to know, not just that I was going to be overpaying, but that buying resale was easier than I had thought.  It is, isn't it?
> 
> p.s.  My dh just faxed it and called me and said, "You know, you can keep this if you want it".  haha.  Told him there was a good chance I'd want it but for the resale price, not the full price.



Yes, the ebay link pretty much spoke for itself, without the frothing at the mouth by some in this thread.  If you wanted to still go ahead with the developer purchase after that, well then bless your heart


----------



## Aptman (Apr 10, 2012)

*For the love of god, don't rescind!*

It's what keeps up the construction of these huge timeshares that we're able to trade in to for pennies on the dollar - someone has to pay full fare coach!

Seriously, though, I know it can seem like people are beating up on these poor newbies, but they come to this forum looking for advice.  If this was a forum on international travel and someone said they were thinking of taking a steamship to get to Europe so they could get there quickly, everyone would quickly say "TAKE AN AIRPLANE!!!!"  Someone may say "I took a steamship the first time by mistake and loved it, it's slower, but you really enjoy the journey a lot more."  And that's a valid claim, of course, but not within the mission of the group.  

The mission of TUG, as I see it, is to create a forum on how people can save money buying, and use more effectively, the multitude of timeshare options that are out there.  If the core mission of the group is to help save people money, and someone has poked around enough to figure that out, then obviously this is the type of advice we should give.  

Obviously, we all got here different ways, some bought retail and rescinded due to TUG, some bought retail and found TUG too late, some had friends or families who got swindled and found TUG reading up on it, and some are just curious.  However, we got here, our advice has to be pretty much the same at this point.

Regardless of the different views expressed in this thread, is there anyone here for whom a retail timeshare purchase is 10% or more of their annual salary (ie - a $20k retail package being bought by someone who makes around $200k per year) who would not say buy resale?  However you got it the first time, however much you enjoy using it, of like the instant gratification HGVC giving you instant access, the joy of Elite status, can anyone who fits into that financial category really argue against buying exclusively on the resale market?

And if there is anyone here who thinks it's worthwhile to buy retail, I have a 4800 point Flamingo I'll gladly let go of for just under the retail price...:rofl:


----------



## Blues (Apr 10, 2012)

[Oops, I didn't see the page 3 messages, and I don't want to pile on to the OP]


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

With resale, do you still have access to open season and last call?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> With resale, do you still have access to open season and last call?



Yes and yes. No difference.


----------



## npmadsen (Apr 10, 2012)

Sunnyday
We were in the same postion last year,  I found this place and was so thankful
We rescinded right away,  we are now in the process of buying resale,  it took us awhile to make up our minds.
I am hopeful our deal goes through.  It is a huge difference in cost.
I really like the hgvc product and I am learning so much now from these boards
I can not wait till we Close and can book our first club vacation
Eileen


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 10, 2012)

HGVC is an honorable organization and will do the right thing...
But if you must follow the cancellation instructions in your contract to the letter.

Florida requires contracts to say: "Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to (Name of Seller) at (Address of Seller)." _(emphasis added)_

Faxes do not provide proof of sending or receipt. Certified mail w-return receipt may be refused by front office personnel. Some are instructed not to sign for anything, except goods ordered. IMHO, the best option is "delivery confirmation" which gives you a postmark and proof of delivery to the address.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> HGVC is an honorable organization and will do the right thing...
> But if you must follow the cancellation instructions in your contract to the letter.
> 
> Florida requires contracts to say: "Your notice of cancellation shall be effective upon the date sent and shall be sent to (Name of Seller) at (Address of Seller)." _(emphasis added)_
> ...



I faxed it and also sent it USPS today and followed their instructions.  I have a receipt from the post office that is stamped with today's date and will receive a signed copy of delivery receipt.

I am confident that I am covered.  But why would they bother to list the fax number under the address if that is not considered a method of "delivery"?  I realize that I have no proof that I faxed it so I followed up with the USPS.

I'm looking forward to being done with this.  No more being impulsive.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 10, 2012)

npmadsen said:


> Sunnyday
> We were in the same postion last year,  I found this place and was so thankful
> We rescinded right away,  we are now in the process of buying resale,  it took us awhile to make up our minds.
> I am hopeful our deal goes through.  It is a huge difference in cost.
> ...



That's great.  Everyone seems to be really happy with HGVC.  Where will your first club vacation be?


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> I faxed it and also sent it USPS today and followed their instructions.  I have a receipt from the post office that is stamped with today's date and will receive a signed copy of delivery receipt.
> 
> I am confident that I am covered.  But why would they bother to list the fax number under the address if that is not considered a method of "delivery"?  I realize that I have no proof that I faxed it so I followed up with the USPS.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being done with this.  No more being impulsive.


You will be fine.  HGVC is a class act (IMO) and they will cancel the contract.  If you were dealing with some shady timeshare operations in Mexico, it might be a different story...

Kurt


----------



## icul8rg8r (Apr 10, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Did you fax your form to rescind?
> 
> Our situations are nearly identical.



We FAXED our form AND sent written notice via certified 2-day USPS mail.

It doesn't matter if you buy from the developer or through resale; you will be treated the same.  "Elite" Status is only for folks that buy like 14,000 or more points from the developer; obviously we don't qualify, nor do we care! 

We elected to buy where the maintenance fees are low since we are going to be traveling to a variety of resorts.  If we were wanting to go to Kings Land during the summer every year and stay for a week in a 2-bedroom, then it would have wise for us to buy into that resort and pay the higher MF's; we would have the advantage of the 1-year home resort reservations instead of 9 months.  HOPEFULLY we'll still be able to trade into Hawaii once in a while with only 9-months notice (we're flexible on dates; kids are young enough to pull out of school).

Again, good luck!  We love HGVC - we've already traveled to Whistler BC Canada and stayed at the Club Intrawest last week (spring break).


----------



## rgong (Apr 11, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> I faxed it and also sent it USPS today and followed their instructions.  I have a receipt from the post office that is stamped with today's date and will receive a signed copy of delivery receipt.
> 
> I am confident that I am covered.  But why would they bother to list the fax number under the address if that is not considered a method of "delivery"?  I realize that I have no proof that I faxed it so I followed up with the USPS.
> 
> I'm looking forward to being done with this.  No more being impulsive.



Coming in late here but add me as another "me too", as someone who, slightly more than a year ago,

1) got a special deal to stay at the Parc Soleil
2) went to the sales presentation, bought retail (3400 pts biennial)
3) found TUG on day 8 of the 10 day rescission period
4) rescinded on day 9 (WHEW)  Sent in the rescission letter by both USPS and faxed it; and like others have said, there was no hassle from HGVC and I had the refund of my deposit within a couple of weeks
5) read/researched TUG for about 4 months and decided I still wanted HGVC
6) bought HGVC resale, 5000 pts annual *for about 1/4 the retail price of the 3400 pt biennial contract* :whoopie: 
6) and, like cu-later-gator, now wishes he had bought a 7000 pt contract.

We bought resale in the latter half of 2011 and didn't have points available to us but were able to use open season. This year we have trips booked and have already had to borrow points from 2013. Those points go faster than you think... aside from the over-inflated retail price, that 3400 pt biennial contract would have been totally frustrating. As it is, thank goodness for open season.

OP, Congrats on rescinding, now you can take your time and do the research without the pressure of a sales presentation. But just from the limited experience I've had with HGVC, I have to agree with others who have already said it, it's a great system.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 11, 2012)

rgong said:


> Coming in late here but add me as another "me too", as someone who, slightly more than a year ago,
> 
> 1) got a special deal to stay at the Parc Soleil
> 2) went to the sales presentation, bought retail (3400 pts biennial)
> ...



You must have originally purchased the biennial contract because you didn't want the mf's every year?  Or because the points were more affordable that way?  

My dh doesn't want the mf's every year, that's why we had signed onto biennial.  I'm a bit "up in the air" about the number of points I may want to eventually purchase.  Although our kids (4) will grow up and go away, won't we want to have enough for someone to travel with us?  Maybe that's hopeful thinking.  

Anyway, what reseller did you use?  I'm not seeing much for sale biennially at Parc Soleil.  I am seeing a couple of 4800 pt biennial contracts for $8000-$9000 which is more than I thought it would be on resale.


----------



## rgong (Apr 11, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> You must have originally purchased the biennial contract because you didn't want the mf's every year?  Or because the points were more affordable that way?
> 
> My dh doesn't want the mf's every year, that's why we had signed onto biennial.  I'm a bit "up in the air" about the number of points I may want to eventually purchase.  Although our kids (4) will grow up and go away, won't we want to have enough for someone to travel with us?  Maybe that's hopeful thinking.
> 
> Anyway, what reseller did you use?  I'm not seeing much for sale biennially at Parc Soleil.  I am seeing a couple of 4800 pt biennial contracts for $8000-$9000 which is more than I thought it would be on resale.



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Purseval (Apr 11, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Anyway, what reseller did you use?  I'm not seeing much for sale biennially at Parc Soleil.  I am seeing a couple of 4800 pt biennial contracts for $8000-$9000 which is more than I thought it would be on resale.



You don't have to purchase at Parc Soleil, any resort in Orlando or Las Vegas will do.  We bought a biannual at Orlando's Tuscany resort but out of all of our stay we've only stayed there one time.  Most Orlando stays are at Parc Soleil and we've never had a problem booking there.  If we had known better at the time we would have tried for Vegas because of the lower maintenance fees and also a 7000 point because it's the same MF as the 5000 we purchased.  We paid WAY less than the 8-9000 you have found so far so I would keep looking if I were you.

We love the fact that we only pay maintenance fees every other year but get to use it every year.  Booking through Open Season actually costs you less money than you would pay in maintenance fees for that other year    We have actually turned down chances to buy more points because to us it just isn't worth it.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Purseval said:


> We love the fact that we only pay maintenance fees every other year but get to use it every year.  Booking through Open Season actually costs you less money than you would pay in maintenance fees for that other year    We have actually turned down chances to buy more points because to us it just isn't worth it.



Does Open Season mean you make a club reservation and pay cash for it?  On the contract we almost bought, I think 4800 every other year would not be nearly enough for our family of 6.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 11, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Does Open Season mean you make a club reservation and pay cash for it?  On the contract we almost bought, I think 4800 every other year would not be nearly enough for our family of 6.



Essentially, yeah.
Open Season (cash) reservations have a 2N minimum, while Club reservations have a 3N minimum, so availability is slightly different. But otherwise, during the time-frame that the two reservation windows overlap, you can choose to use points or cash.

The system's flexibility sometimes makes it difficult for even owners to grasp.
I had to re-read the "rules" about five times before I felt I had a handle on it.


----------



## Purseval (Apr 11, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Does Open Season mean you make a club reservation and pay cash for it?  On the contract we almost bought, I think 4800 every other year would not be nearly enough for our family of 6.


It wouldn't.  There are only the 2 of us so 5000 is plenty.  5000 gets you a 2br exchange for a week through RCI or more time in a 1br, which is our normal way of traveling.  We actually needed a 2br HGVC 1 year and traded through RCI to get the 2br for less than it would have cost us in points through HGVC.  This year we traded through RCI for a 1br at Walt Disney World's Bay Lake Tower (lake view) and still have 1600 points left over a few mini-vacations we plan on taking during the year, which is a fantastic deal.  Try renting BLT for a week and paying less than $1000 through WDW or even by renting points from a DVC owner.

As for Open Season, the rates for a week would be around $700 to stay in a 1br at any HGVC resort for a week.  This is less than the year's maintenance fee for any of the Orlando resorts.  So it makes no sense for us to buy more points and pay another maintenance fee when we can pay cash, spend less and not be obligated to pay every year.

If I were you I'd try and find a 7000 EOY.  I believe they used to sell them.  One of the realtors other posters have mentioned here, Judi or Seth, would be able to let you know for sure.  You can make a 5000 EOY work but it would be a lot easier with the 7000.


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Purseval said:


> It wouldn't.  There are only the 2 of us so 5000 is plenty.  5000 gets you a 2br exchange for a week through RCI or more time in a 1br, which is our normal way of traveling.  We actually needed a 2br HGVC 1 year and traded through RCI to get the 2br for less than it would have cost us in points through HGVC.  This year we traded through RCI for a 1br at Walt Disney World's Bay Lake Tower (lake view) and still have 1600 points left over a few mini-vacations we plan on taking during the year, which is a fantastic deal.  Try renting BLT for a week and paying less than $1000 through WDW or even by renting points from a DVC owner.
> 
> As for Open Season, the rates for a week would be around $700 to stay in a 1br at any HGVC resort for a week.  This is less than the year's maintenance fee for any of the Orlando resorts.  So it makes no sense for us to buy more points and pay another maintenance fee when we can pay cash, spend less and not be obligated to pay every year.
> 
> If I were you I'd try and find a 7000 EOY.  I believe they used to sell them.  One of the realtors other posters have mentioned here, Judi or Seth, would be able to let you know for sure.  You can make a 5000 EOY work but it would be a lot easier with the 7000.



We own DVC points at Bay Lake Tower.  We go there every year.  We LOVE it.  Have you been yet?

I think I am going to look for 7000 EOY but they don't seem to be readily available.  I've been looking at Judi's listings.  When I'm ready, I'm sure I'll talk to her and she'll find me what I'm looking for.  

What's up with the weird number of points that people own?  What good is 3400 EOY?  You can not borrow two years ahead--possibly 3400 gets you a studio?  Or it has to do with trading RCI.  I have a lot to learn.


----------



## RX8 (Apr 12, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> What's up with the weird number of points that people own?  What good is 3400 EOY?



The points are what you can get for a FULL week in your assigned season and size of unit.  For example, 3400 points is a one bedroom in Gold season.  3500 points on the other hand is a studio plus in platinum season.


----------



## Purseval (Apr 12, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> We own DVC points at Bay Lake Tower.  We go there every year.  We LOVE it.  Have you been yet?



We're going in August.  According to the point charts a week in our time frame would be 296 DVC points.  If you try renting points to pay for it at $10/point not only would it cost more than our maintenance fee and RCI exchange fee, it would cost more than we paid for our timeshare on the resale market.  That is one of the great advantages of buying HGVC.  Not only can you get a great deal your points trade at a premium. :whoopie: 


> I think I am going to look for 7000 EOY but they don't seem to be readily available.  I've been looking at Judi's listings.  When I'm ready, I'm sure I'll talk to her and she'll find me what I'm looking for.


If you tell Judi you're a serious buyer she'll find you something at your price.  We called her on a Friday when we were down in Orlando.  She found us a unit at a price we wanted, transmitted our offer and had us in her office signing papers and leaving a deposit on Sunday.  Her office is right off of Turkey Lake Road, just after Sand Lake Road and before you reach Universal Studios.


> What's up with the weird number of points that people own?  What good is 3400 EOY?  You can not borrow two years ahead--possibly 3400 gets you a studio?  Or it has to do with trading RCI.  I have a lot to learn.



3400 is what it cost us in points for that BLT rental, which sounded pretty good to us


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 12, 2012)

Although most comment on getting 7000 point contract rather than a 5000 point one, remember, you can always borrow ahead, book last call (Vegas and Orlando are easy).  I also want diversity in my TS portfolio with access to both II and RCI.  I will not argue that a platinum TS is a better MF/point ratio, but I do like the fact that I can allocate some upfront costs to better diversify within the industry.  As long as it is 5000 point 2br or better, you will be fine, just stay away from the silver season...


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, my recession deadline was last night and the form was faxed and express mailed earlier this week.

What is anyones experience as to what happens next?  Do I get any kind of confirmation from HGVC that my cancellation is in process?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Well, my recession deadline was last night and the form was faxed and express mailed earlier this week. What is anyone's experience as to what happens next?  Do I get any kind of confirmation from HGVC that my cancellation is in process?



A salescreep may call to offer an even better deal. No need to answer.
State law requires them to issue a refund within 20 days after receipt.
_... Just be patient. HGVC will do the right thing._


----------



## rgong (Apr 13, 2012)

sunnyday said:


> Well, my recession deadline was last night and the form was faxed and express mailed earlier this week.
> 
> What is anyones experience as to what happens next?  Do I get any kind of confirmation from HGVC that my cancellation is in process?



You should be OK. For us it took about 2 weeks to see the refund credited to our cc. Other folks have reported a month. You'll eventually get some sort of confirmation letter from them as well. And HGVC never asked us to return the members guide or the tacky little carrying case that came along with it...


----------



## sunnyday1 (Apr 18, 2012)

rgong said:


> You should be OK. For us it took about 2 weeks to see the refund credited to our cc. Other folks have reported a month. You'll eventually get some sort of confirmation letter from them as well. And HGVC never asked us to return the members guide or the tacky little carrying case that came along with it...



OK, thanks.  I wasn't going to return the book/paperwork/tackycase since it would cost me nearly $25 to ship it back anyway.


----------



## Walleye61 (Apr 20, 2012)

So happy to find this site! I am in the same situation. The deadline to cancel is next Tuesday. I brought 5000 points every-other-year Platinum at Parc Soleil with 11,000 bonus points. We thought we got the deal with bonus points. After reading this site, actually, we paid for all those bonus points. The sale rep made it sounds like he was doing us a favor. 

Is there a form we need to fill out in oder to cancel it? I look through the signed document package, I saw the instruction of rescission in the contract, but there is no rescission form in it. Actually, during the signing, they did not mention this at all!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 20, 2012)

Walleye61 said:


> Is there a form we need to fill out in oder to cancel it?


Just a simple statement is all that is required. Something like this would work:

We are exercising our right to rescind this contract as of (today's date). Please return all of our deposit.  (Include a contract number if you have one or even a copy of the signed contract.)

Signed: (all parties who signed the original contract)

If you paid by credit card, you could also send a copy of your rescission letter to the credit card provider and/or notify them that you are disputing the charge.

Send it by U.S. mail with a proof of sending it on this date.  Just noticed you live in Canada--so send it by Canadian mail if you can get the same kind of proof that you mailed it within the rescission period. If you are still on vacation in the U.S., take care of it in the U.S. before you leave.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 20, 2012)

Walleye61 said:


> So happy to find this site! I am in the same situation. The deadline to cancel is next Tuesday. I brought 5000 points every-other-year Platinum at Parc Soleil with 11,000 bonus points. We thought we got the deal with bonus points. After reading this site, actually, we paid for all those bonus points. The sale rep made it sounds like he was doing us a favor.


First off, a 5000 point package is not Platinum season -- that is a 2BR Gold season week.  Combine that with your confusion on the bonus points, I think you are confused on what it is that is actually in the contract you signed.  The salespeople don't make this clear -- they only tell you what you want to hear and what will make you sign the contract.  Even more reason to rescind.


> Is there a form we need to fill out in oder to cancel it? I look through the signed document package, I saw the instruction of rescission in the contract, but there is no rescission form in it. Actually, during the signing, they did not mention this at all!


You don't need a form.  Just simply write a letter that references your contract number, etc. and state that you want to cancel the contract.  Then send it via certified USPS mail -- the receipt / postmark is legal proof of when you sent the letter, and you just need to send the letter within the rescission period (it doesn't matter when they receive it).  You can also fax, but do that _in addition _to the certified letter.

Good luck!
Kurt


----------



## Walleye61 (Apr 20, 2012)

On the contract, it said 1-bed room type I, even year. We were very tired on the day of presentation, basically, got suck-in on those bonus points.... and signed it. We are still in US, so got to do the letter now, thank you for all your help!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 20, 2012)

You're welcome. And Welcome to TUG! Glad you found us in time. We love a success story. After you send the rescission letter, you might unplug the phone. Your salesweasel will probably call to try to either delay you from sending the letter or offer you a sweeter 'deal'.

After you get back to your 'real' life, and if you still have an interest in timesharing, c'mon back. We will happily educate you on what's available at truly unbelievably low prices. You'll find that most of us have more than one, and enjoy as many vacations as time off allows. Maybe more. 

Jim


----------



## Walleye61 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am ready to mail out the rescission letter tomorrow morning;I typed the letter and signed it. Is it sufficient? Or, do I have to hand-writeit and sign? Just want to double check with you guys and make sure I am doing it right.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 22, 2012)

Walleye61 said:


> I am ready to mail out the rescission letter tomorrow morning; I typed the letter and signed it. Is it sufficient? Or, do I have to hand-write it and sign? Just want to double check with you guys and make sure I am doing it right.



You must use a fountain pen, blue ink and parchment! _<kidding>_
Any form will do, as long as you ID yourselves, the contract and property.


----------



## bosco0633 (Apr 23, 2012)

If I may, we attended a presentation in Vegas for a free dinner and a show. The bus picked us up at the flamingo and there were 5 other couples. We were all joking on the bus as to what we wanted for free and that no one was buying. 

We did the presentation and loved HGVC however we just couldn't afford it and they continued to drop us lower and lower. They had us down to a 2400 EOY.  We just had a baby and held to our guns and left.  We were the only couple on that bus ride that didn't buy!!!

That was 2003.  5 years later we were financially secure and almost purchased a royal aloha timeshare.  A guy at work recommended it.  I got back to thinking about HGVC and attempted to book a presentation and weekend.  They wouldn't do it because we live in Canada.  So I googled it and stumbled along one for sale on eBay.  

I was to worried about buying something like this and called the 800 number.  Judi Kozlowski picked up the phone and explained Hilton to me for 3 hours.  We purchased our first unit from her 5000 annual Vegas. and she got me onto tug

We closed and went to Vegas.  My wife kept saying that you better hope this is worth it or your dead!!!   Well.........she loved loved loved it and by the end of that trip we realized that we needed more points.  I called judi from Vegas and purchased a 5000 sea world over the phone.  

I then still wanted more so I sold both my 5000 for more than I paid and picked up to 7000 annual points.  I still need more points


Anyways resale is great I would never buy from someone not recommended here.  I have been ripped off on bad eBay deal once so that's why I ONLY use Judi.  

You will love HGVC and we use RCI like crazy.  I have never had an issue booking anything and we hAve traveled all around the world.  HGVC allows you to travel in a luxury that you would not necessarily treat yourself to or even be able to afford. 

I over the program and recommend it to anyone willing to listen. 

If I was in your shoes and only my opinion.  I would rescind which you did and take what you spent as you already were willing to part with it and buy yourself a 7000 point annual. I hear what you are saying about not paying taxes every year but bank it and go away for a few weeks every other year or rent it out every other year and pay your taxes.  

You said you spent 10,000.00.  Re apply that to resale and you can buy 7000 annual.  Reading through these posts a few people are saying they wish they did that.  7000 point is the best deal going out there for HGVC.  


Anyways good luck we love Hilton.  We use it at least 3 times a year and we are total times share snobs now.  What we don't use we bank it or rent it out


----------



## Jared (Apr 29, 2012)

*Wow*

I am so glad that I found this thread today, as I am (was) a new purchaser as well.  I faxed my recission letter today, which is day 7, the final day, and it's a Sunday!  I sure hope they don't play any games...


----------



## RX8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> I am so glad that I found this thread today, as I am (was) a new purchaser as well.  I faxed my recission letter today, which is day 7, the final day, and it's a Sunday!  I sure hope they don't play any games...



I hope you will be successful in rescinding but I am not confident that faxing your rescission letter will suffice.  See post 20 by awaywego for more detail.


----------



## Jared (Apr 29, 2012)

RX8 said:


> I hope you will be successful in rescinding but I am not confident that faxing your rescission letter will suffice.  See post 20 by awaywego for more detail.



Yeah I know, but it's Sunday.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> Yeah I know, but it's Sunday.



Most Post Offices now have "serve yourself" kiosks in the lobby that you do virtually any type of mailing with todays date.  Don't get stuck with an unwanted and overpriced week because you didn't rescind correctly!  Find one & mail it - NOW!


----------



## sunnyday1 (May 1, 2012)

UPDATE FROM OP:  My credit card statement came this week.  On it was the original charge and a 100% refund. 

Breathing a sigh of relief now, whew.....


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2012)

*Thanks For The Follow-Up Report.*




sunnyday said:


> UPDATE FROM OP:  My credit card statement came this week.  On it was the original charge and a 100% refund.
> 
> Breathing a sigh of relief now, whew.....


Nice to read another full-freight timeshare rescission story. 

Good going. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Remy (May 1, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> Nice to read another full-freight timeshare rescission story.
> 
> Good going.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I dunno, probably better for us resale buyers that they buy full-freight, feel the burden of shame for their mistake, and dump the timeshare for a song.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (May 1, 2012)

I'm also a new member that purchased a "retail" HGVC membership a couple of days ago.  I purchased on the knowledge I could cancel within the cancelation period and I would do my research after the sales pitch.  I found a few sites, plus this one and it's what my gut was telling me.  Resale is the way to go.  I just have two questions that may have already been answered, but this thread is pretty big.  So please forgive me, if these have already been answered.  

Is the ONLY benefit that I'm losing as buying "resale" vs. "retail" the elite option (which I'm not interested in)?

Do points convert to HHonors points if not used for a certain period and if so, does that apply to retail and resale?

Thanks much!  You guys are great!


----------



## Passepartout (May 1, 2012)

Mike, first, rescind. Then see Seth Nock, TUG username Seth Nock. Great broker for HGVC. Yes, there are more 'perks' with retail purchase, no, they are not worth the additional price. I'll leave it to others to flesh out.

Rescind.

Welcome to TUG. The education is free.

Jim


----------



## Remy (May 1, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Yes, there are more 'perks' with retail purchase, no, they are not worth the additional price.



They also require purchasing 14,000 annual points or more to get these "perks". Something most owners will never do regardless how they buy.


----------



## Talent312 (May 2, 2012)

> Is the ONLY benefit that I'm losing as buying "resale" vs. "retail" the elite option (which I'm not interested in)?



*YES.* In every other way, a resale buyer is treated the same as a retail buyer.



> Do points convert to HHonors points if not used for a certain period and if so, does that apply to retail and resale?



*Not Exactly.*
Whether resale or retail, you must take steps to keep the balance of your annual allotment from expiring.

You cannot convert current-year (2012) points to HHonors _(unless you're elite)_.
You can only "rescue" them to next-year's account or deposit them to the RCI program.
You can do this online or sign up for an auto-save feature.

You can convert next-year's points (2013) to HHonors, but must do so by 12/31 this year.
The HH-points post do not post to your HH account until January! This is a poor use of points,
unless you need a few more to reach a VIP (discounted) rate in high-priced locale.


----------



## rgong (May 2, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Mike, first, rescind. Then see Seth Nock, TUG username Seth Nock. Great broker for HGVC.



Seth Nock: http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/
You can also try Judi Kozlowski: http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx

Both are _the_ go-to brokers for HGVC resales, and both are very knowledgeable about where that fine pricing line is for Hilton's ROFR (if the price for a resale contract is too low, Hilton has the first right to buy it back and you lose out on the sale). For browsing, Judi tends to have more HGVC listings on her site but both have access to the broader market and both have a lot of street cred in this forum.

Congrats on the descision to rescind, take your time and do your research, and good luck if you decide to purchase HGVC resale.


----------

